# Refining the Paradigm (Controversial TopicLong Read)



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Oct 18, 2006)

The American Kenpo Karate System is a system that was developing long before I was born and was at the very least constantly refined until 1990.  The system is built on the logic of science.  The main sciences utilized being Physics, Human Anatomy, Human Physiology and Human Psychology.  The system draws much of its material (aside from the science) from older systems of Kenpo, Kung Fu, Judo, Jiu Jitsu and Boxing.  There are those that have continued to change the system since 1990 and those that have remained true to the system as it was left in 1990.  However, times have changed since 1990, actually arguably since 1993.  Prior to 1993 the majority of people in the US watched a fighting sport known as Boxing.  Those that had no formal training saw boxing, imitated it and learned from it.  Therefore the majority of fighters were boxers (or imitation) by default exposure to boxing.  However, now Boxing is being overshadowed by a new fighting sport known as Mixed Martial Arts (MMA).  MMA uses a MUCH larger arsenal of attacks than boxing and even favors some ranges the Kenpo traditional does not address often or at all depending on where it is trained.  With MMA overshadowing Boxing and being offered up on Pay Per View, cable TV (Spike TV), Google Video, YouTube, etc. it stands to reason that the MMA fighter may now be the prevalent threat in place of the Boxer (excluding armed conflicts, muggings and assaults of that nature as not much has changed here.)  With this in mind some fundamental Kenpo concepts and training ideas may need to be revisited.  Take a poll of most Kenpo practitioners (there already is one on MartialTalk.com as of this date) and youll see that the VAST majority of Kenpo practitioners hold self-defense techniques as their favorite part of Kenpo (over 63% of Kenpoists as of this date on MartialTalk).  Here are some ideas for those that choose to think and train instead of sink and drain (these ideas are general and may not apply as everyone trains differently):

1) MMA emphasizes low line kicking, as does Kenpo, however the self-defense techniques (Ideally) do not address this in the form of attacks.

2) MMA to a certain extent favors clinch fighting and ground fighting but Kenpos Ideal arsenal has no ground work and little clinch work.

3) Kenpos fundamental rule of Blocking above the elbow was designed to prevent roll-in strikes and Wing-Chun/Kung Fu style traps.  However it allows a grappler to use a punch to enter into his critical range as thats where the block occurs.  And the width cancellation feeds into certain takedowns that use triangle footwork on that angle anyway.

4) Kenpos fundamental rule of Breaking the Height Zone was designed to nullify the back up weapon of the opponent as far as striking was concerned.  However, a fundamental rule of grappling (in particular shooting takedowns) is Level change or break your own height faster than the opponent can.  In some of the Kenpo techniques, the Kenpoist is doing the grappler a big favor here.  Many Kenpoists who cross-train in grappling systems may already see this.

5) An anchored elbow is not just great for fusion, grappling maneuvers, and power enhancement.  It is a good grapple stopper in a lot of situations.  Its use could be emphasized in a myriad of situations that appear foreign to many Kenpoists.

6) The Thai Clinch is becoming a prevalent standing position.  How many techniques can you count that address this in some way? Now of that number how many deal with the knee that comes with the clinch or how often do you think of the knee as THE back up weapon here?

7) Dance of Death is a favorite among Kenpoists because of its takedown, however its takedown ends in the Open Guard position that is favored among many grappling systems.  This area could be explored more to open a world of ideas and prevent a world of problems.  In fact one of my friends Kenpos most known Grapplers Mr. Lee Epperson is working on a tape series on Kenpo and Grappling that focuses on one technique exclusively per tape/DVD.  Guess which technique he chose first?

8) Locking Horns is a technique everybody seems to change the attack on these days to make it easier.  More study here could be a benefit from the Guillotine Choke and Thai Clinch perspectives that are popular in MMA.

9) We have 3 tackle techniques and they are all waist level. Reason? Because at the time most tacklers watched or were exposed to football which starts tackles at the waist in many cases to slow a good runner down and buy time for a second tackler to come in.  MMA guys shoot below the waist because there is no need to slow someone down for a second tackler.  This need not be an area that is overlooked.

10) Escape from Death.  Anybody else notice that we escape a rear choke and then step UNDER the arm into a side choke instead. Anybody else notice that while making that step we are WIDE open for a variety of inside trip and Uchi-Mata style throws if the previous shots didnt do the job?  The stepping back with the left foot as opposed to stepping forward with the right foot changes EVERYTHING from a grappling perspective here.

11) Glancing Salute, OK suppose we didnt break the arm and continue (I saw this explained on a tape series).  Now we open his right arm to the outside to open the centerline for a knee. Thats our perspective.  His perspective is we just put his right arm on the outside where he needed it to be and lift our leg off of the ground.  We also put our right arm high behind his head, which clears the path for him and removes any chance of an underhook with a sprawl.  The knee in this position is something the grappler may be hoping youll do to make the takedown easier.

12) Speaking of a Sprawl, where is it in Kenpo? I know which techniques have it hidden in there but so many people had a what the h*%$ response when I mentioned this before.  Its therefind it, train it, use it.  If you cant sprawl and sag you better have some good ground skills for when something goes wrong.

Short Version: While the system is great in all that offers some more time spent on why certain rules came into place and what the back-up weapon(s) really are can only help.  I personally know of many places that ALWAYS address the back-up as being the other punch.  Not quite..at least not in my opinion when looking at the techniques from the attackers side with a Kickboxers mindset and then looking at them again with a grapplers mindset.  While the system is arguably complete it may be time that we refine the paradigm of how we train it.well some of us.  Some small changes in the attackers assumed Psychology changes a lot more than many give credit.


----------



## MattJ (Oct 18, 2006)

Dang, James. And you flogged _me_ for Kenpo hate! J/K

I agree with most of your points, and have been saying the same thing for a while. A good system at the core, but slowly being left behind in some regards. I do give Jeff Speakman some credit for addressing some of this with the Kenpo 5.0. Certainly a step in the right direction.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 18, 2006)

Actually, the ideal of Dance of Death would have his butt up on your knee and his skull dragging across the pavement.
Sean


----------



## hongkongfooey (Oct 18, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:


> Actually, the ideal of Dance of Death would have his butt up on your knee and his skull dragging across the pavement.
> Sean


 

Yeah, the take down is supposed to hurt the guy in the process. By the time the attacker hits the pavement, he should already be into the turn.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Oct 19, 2006)

MattJ said:


> *Dang, James. And you flogged me for Kenpo hate! J/K*
> 
> I agree with most of your points, and have been saying the same thing for a while. A good system at the core, but slowly being left behind in some regards. I do give Jeff Speakman some credit for addressing some of this with the Kenpo 5.0. Certainly a step in the right direction.


 
Dammit Matt, git back to da whippin'  post!:whip1:


----------

